# Far Cry 3 ERROR 0xc000007b



## harbakshsingh (Jul 18, 2014)

i cannot play far cry 3 because of ERROR 0xc000007b. i cannot even open it
please help needed 
i tried uninstalling all c++'s and then installing them again but noting worked
i installed  2005,2008,2010,2012 and 2013


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Download and run this file   Download DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center

this will download missing DirectX files if any.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

Far Cry 3 0xc000007b error - Microsoft Community


reinstall DirectX, .net and update GPU drivers.


----------

